# Babies! Lots of babies!



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I've been so busy lately in the mousery that I haven't posted any pix of my little mousies who are getting their fur. the others take a lot of time as I need to handle them every night to tame them down.

Here we go:
These are from Beg Bertha, a pied argente doe, and big Bert a pied champagne buck.


These are Gull grandkids off one of Gull's boys paired with two of their sisters. Gull was a BEW from a yellow tri pairing, and their are two litters born five days apart.




The mothers of the babies in the last two pix


And these are from my sweet chocolate buck Ghiradelli off a tricolor doe.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Beautiful tricolors! Was that a satin fawn in the first pic? I think you need to get away from the snow this winter and take a break on the Gulf Coast.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The first litter is all standard coats, just have a nice and healthy glow about them. Mr. and Mrs. Big are going to have a reunion in a couple of months, as these are the nicest babies I've seen in awhile. Good size, nice ears and tails, and just the right colors. I like to outcross satin to standard, in any case, as in my experience satins tend to have too many harmful recessives. I don't see a lot of problems with satins as I did when I stated 12 years ago, thank goodness, but I hate to see any of those little misfits who just kind to stat to fail at a few weeks of age.

I know that some breeders think one should inbreed over and over in order to weed out those harmful recessives, but I can't stomach the idea of producing unhealthy babies on purpose. Health is paramount, with the colors and coats coming in third place after personality.


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

beautiful picture cant wait to see more as they are growing


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

your welcome


----------



## Victoria (Aug 27, 2011)

Beautiful babies moustress viewtopic.php?f=22&t=8669# I'm hoping to post some of my own in a couple of weeks lol - Vicki


----------

